# Gibts das.Wo findet man die J2ME Gesamtdoku  ?



## Guest (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

also ich hab ein ziemlich hässliches Problem. Ich habe mich schon zu Tode gegoogelt und auch auf den Sun Seiten kann ich einfach nicht ausmachen, wo die Gesamt DOKU zu J2ME (online) zu finden ist, wie man es eben von der guten J2SE kennt!

Läuft da irgendwas schief oder was ist da los?


danke für eure Antworten, wäre dringend!

MfG
Hubert


----------



## MPW (7. Feb 2006)

Was heisst gesamt Doku, die findest du nicht, weil es die nicht gibt, die Doku ist fuer jedes Geraet anders, weil jeder Hersteller, zum Teil auch Geraetabhaengig, andere Funktionen impolmentieren kann, gerade so wie das Geld fuer den MJVM-Programmierer gereicht hat.....


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Feb 2006)

Es gibt einige J2ME Documentations, hier findest du alle:
http://java.sun.com/j2me/docs/index.html


----------

